# صور ومدايح للقديس يوسف النجار



## كوك (1 أبريل 2009)

_




_
_*في ذكرى عيد مار يوسف البتول خطيب مريم العذراء *_
_*نقف اجلالا واكراما لذلك الرجل المختفي الذي لم ينطق بكلمة واحدة لا بلسانه ولا في الكتب ، وحتى الأناجيل لم تذكره إلا ما جاء في انجيل متى عند سرده لقصة ميلاد يسوع حيث قال عنه :*_​ 
_*" كان يوسف خطيبها بارا " ( متى 1 : 19 ) .* _
_*تجاهل الباحثون والمؤرخون عن ذكره ، وحتى الكهنة والوعّاظ " مع الأسف " في عصرنا الحاضر تناسوه في خطبهم ومقالاتهم .. الروحانيون وأصحاب التقوى والفضيلة والذين هاموا بحب المسيح وذاقوا طعم التجرد والتضحية ونكران الذات ، هولاء وحدهم رفعوه الى المقام السامي الذي لم ينله أحد سواه فاعتبروه :* _
_*" أشرف قديس ... بتولا ... عفيفا ... زين الأبكار ... يوسف المختار ... كاملا بالفضائل ... مملوءا من الانعام ... شاهدا لسر الفداء ... أبا ومربيا للأيتام ... شفيع العوائل ... جليلا في الأنام ... فخر العباد ... شفيع العمال ... شفيع الميتة الصالحة ... وصديق الله " .* _
_*خطب يوسف فتاة طيّبة من أهل الجليل أسمها " مريم " من عائلة متواضعة تعيش كفاف يومها بسعادة وقناعة ، تخدم في الهيكل وتتعبّد لربها . اتفق يوسف معها ومع أهلها على أن تكون زوجته ، وذهب يوسف بفرح عظيم يجهّز بيته المتواضع الكائن في بلدة الناصرة ليكون مسكنا لمريم *_
*يوسف ، الصدّيق والبار ... لم يخطر على باله يوما أن مريم ستكون أم المخلص المنتظر ، وأن الملاك جبرائيل قد حمل اليها البشارة ، رغم كونه متعمقا بكل ما جاء في الكتب المقدسة عن المسيح المنتظر وعن كيفية مجيئه وما قيل عنه في سفر اشعيا النبي : هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابنا ... ( اشعيا 7 : 14 ) . *
_*كان يوسف ينتظر الخلاص من الله شأنه شأن سائر شعب الله المنكوب ، لأنه بعد أن مدّ الفقر والاستياء أذياله على عموم الناس كان الجميع ينتظر بفارغ الصبر رسولا من السماء ينعش ويعيد روح الله في قلوب البشر . *_
_*وحدث ليوسف ما لم يحدث لغيره سواه ... عندما أراد أن يأتي بخطيبته الى بيته ، وجـــدها ( حبلى ) . تنتظر مولودا ... فأضطرب وخاف كما جاء في الانجيل ، وتساءل ما عسى أن يكون هذا ، فاحتار في أمرها .. وهكذا تعرّض يوسف لمحنة قاسية أوشكت أن يؤدي بعلاقته مع مريم الى حد القطيعة والانفصال : فهو يعتبرها شريكة عذراء طاهرة ، وإذا بها حبلى .. ذلك يفوق ادراك عقله ، لكن رغم ذلك لم يفقد صوابه ولا تفوّه بكلمة لا مع مريم ولا مع غيرها حول أي نوع من القلق والظنون لأنه كان مقتنعا ببراءة مريم خطيبته ، ولم يسيء الظن بها مطلقا ، ولكن عدم تمكنه من ايجاد تفسير لما يراه عليها من تغييرات ، دفعه الى أن يتخذ قرارا بتخليتها سرّا دون اثارة اية ضجّة تلحق بها الضرر ، لأنه مجرّد أن يخبر عن سرّها تنال مريم عقوبة الرجم حتى الموت بحسب الشريعة اليهودية ، لكنه لم يفعل ، قد يكون باعتقادي لهذا الأمر بالذات يدعوه الانجيل : البار ... الصدّيق . *_
_*لم يتركه الله طويلا في حالة الشك والاضطراب ، فارسل له الملاك وأخبره حقيقة مريم وشجّعه وأفهمه بأن الرب اختاره هو أيضا لتحمّل أعظم مسؤولية ألقيت على عاتق بشر ، ليكون أبا ومربيا لإبنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح ، من دون تأثير على حريته أو الضغط على قراره . *_
_*عندما أدرك يوسف مقاصد الله وتدابيره من الملاك استجاب لها واندمج معها ، فآمن بالسر الكبير وقبل المهمة التي كلّفه بها الله أن يكون أمام المجتمع الأب الشرعي ليسوع الذي كان الجميع يكنّونه بابن النجار .( يوحنا 6 : 42 ) . *_
_*هكذا آمن يوسف واحتفظ بمريم وأتى بها الى بيته فرحا مسرورا لهذا الشرف السامي الذي خصّه به الله ليكون مربيا ليسوع ابن الله . *_
_*عندما ولد يسوع تهلل قلبه من أصوات الملائكة وهم ينشدون المجد والسلام بمولده . مع مريم استقبل الرعاة والمجوس الذين اتوا من الشرق ليسجدوا له . مع مريم هرب بيسوع الى مصر لما أوحي اليه أن حياة الطفل مهددة . مع مريم ويسوع ذاق طعم التشرد والهرب والغربة والانتظار ، لكنه كان ينعم بفرح كبير كونه حارس مخلّص العالم . نذر يوسف حياته كلها مضحيا بكل ما لديه للعناية بيسوع وبأمه مريم . أحبّهما من كل قلبه لذلك استحق أن يموت ميتة صالحة بين يدي يسوع ومريم العذراء . *_
_*هذا هو يوسف الذي ضرب أروع مثال في التضحية والعطاء ونكران الذات خدمة لخير البشرية الأكبر الذي سيحققه ابنه يسوع يوما ما ، ويكفيه شرفا وفخرا وهو الرجل المتواضع المختفي أن يكون قد أوصل بالتعاون مع مريم ابنه يسوع الى كمال الرجولة من خلال تربية متكاملة الجوانب *_
_*هذه كانت رسالة يوسف وتضحيته العظمى .. فهل نجد اليوم أمثال يوسف ... ؟؟ حتى من بين المكرسين للرب ...!!! عرفوا حقا معنى التضحية وذاقوا طعم التجرد وذهبوا الى أقصى حدود في نكران الذات لإجل خلاص النفوس . *_
_*أختم كلامي عن هذا القديس العظيم بما قالته في شفاعته القديسة تريزا التي من افيلا. قالت: "اناشد بالرب جميع الذين يشكّون في كلامي عن قوة شفاعة القديس يوسف، بأن يجرّبوا الأمر هم انفسهم، فيتأكد لهم كم شفاعته قادرة، وكم يجنون لذواتهم من الخير اذا كرّموا هذا الأب الأكبر المجيد، والتجأوا إلى معونته". *_​

​​_



_​ 
_



_
_



_​ 
_



_​ 
_



_
_*تمجيد القديس يوسف النجار خطيب العذراء مريم **_​ 

_السلام ليوسف النجار خطيب العذراء المختار_​ 
_المشهود له أنه بار ذو الشيبة و الوقار_​ 
_هو من نسل الأبرار من عشيرة داود المختار_​ 
_عينه الرب باقتدار و حضه بكرامة ووقار_​ 

_عينه الرب و ائتمنه يكون خطيباً لأمه_​ 
_عصاته أظهرت علامة طارت شبه حمامة_​ 
_فأخذ مريم الصبية البتول الطاهرة الناقية_​ 
_الى بيته بكل حنيه لتتميم المشيئة الالهية_​ 

_ظنوها زوجة عادية و هى مشتهية البتولية_​ 
_ففاضت نعمة سماوية في الناصرة اليهودية_​ 
_طوباك ايها البار طوبى لبيتك المختار_​ 
_فيه أتت البشرى بميلاد فادي البشرية_​ 

_الصبية حفظت في قلبها بشارة ميلاد ربها_​ 
_و يوسف نظر بطنها تحيروا لم يقل لها_​ 
_حقيقي هو بار كما شهدت عنه الاسفار_​ 
_لكن الأمر جعله يحتار فلم يتركه أب الأنوار_​ 

_الأمر يخص الفادي لذا أرسل ملاك نوراني_​ 
_يطمئنه بالحبل الالهي فصاح ده مش استحقاقي_​ 
_ها قد اقتنيت الحقل الذي يسبى العقل_​ 
_به الجوهرة الثمينة يسوع غالي القيمة_​ 

_السماء لن تنسى أتعابك و سهرك و ترحالك_​ 
_و بذلك في خدمتك و شهامتك و كمالك_​ 
_لم تكن أباً للمسيح بل أخذت اللقب صريح_​ 
_لا على سبيل المديح بل تكريماً لشخصك الخديم_​ 

_نلت كرامة الأبوة و عظمك الرب يقوه _​ 
_و أرسل ملاكه يعلنك مصر تكون ملجأك_​ 
_و اصبحت الشخص المسؤل لذا جاك الملاك مرسول_​ 
_خذ الطفل و أم النور و الى مصر قم على طول_​ 

_لم يعين في مصر مكان فطافوها معاك يا مقدام_​ 
_و تبارك وادينا و جبل قسقام بالزيارة الفريدة المنال_​ 
_مصر يا بختك يا هناك بالطفل يسوع لما جاك_​ 
_راكباً سحابه خفيفة هى العذراء الأم العفيفة_​ 

_يوسف ظل يعمل نجار يعول الصبية و أبنها البار_​ 
_حتى جاء الوحي بالعودة و أتاه الملاك لثالث مرة_​ 
_هكذا تم المكتوب من مصر دعوت أبني المحبوب_​ 
_فالوقت في مصر قد طال و الخطر مضى و زال_​ 

_أطاع يوسف في الحال و أسرج دابته و قال_​ 
_يا لهذه الاتعاب اللطيفة أرافق الاله و أمه القديسة_​ 
_ورجع مع العذراء و الغلام الى الناصرة بسلام_​ 
_و الصبي ينمو في القامة ممتلئ نعمة و حكمة تامة_​ 

_لذا نطوّبك بالألحان و نسأل توبة و غفران_​ 
_من لدن الرب الديان الذي تجسد و صار انسان_​ 
_و تطوّبك كل العذارى السالكات بالبر و الطهارة_​ 
_يا من صرت منارة تضيئ لجميع السهاري_​ 

_تفسير أسمك في أفواه كل المؤمنين_​ 

_الكل يقولون يا أله القديس يوسف النجار أعنا أجمعين _


_المديح بتنسيق مختلف _
_السلام ليويف النجار خطيب العذراء المختار_
_المشهود له انه بار ذو الشيبة والوقار_
_هو من نسل الابرار من عشيرة داود المختار_
_عينه الرب باقتدار وخصه بكرامة ووقار_
_عينه الرب وائتمنه يكون خطيبا لامه_
_عصاته اظهرت علامة طارت شبه حمامة_
_فاخذ مريم الصبية البتول الطاهرة النقية_
_الي بيته بكل حنية لتتميم المشيئة الالهية_
_ظنوها زوجة عادية وهي مشتهية البتولية_
_ففاضت نعمة سماوية في الناصرة واليهودية_
_طوباك ايها البار طوبي لبيتك المختار_
_فيه اتت البشري الهنية بميلاد فادي البشرية_
_الصبية حفظت في قلبها بشارة ميلاد ربها_
_ويوسف رأي بطنها تحير ولم يقل لها_
_حقيقي هو البار كما شهدت عنه الاسفار_
_لكن الامر جعله يحتار فلم يتركه أب الانوار_
_الامر يخص الفادي لذا ارسل ملاك نوراني_
_يطمئنه بالحبل الالهي فصاح ده مش استحقاقي_
_ها قد اقتنيت الحقل الذي يسبي العقل_
_به الجوهرة الثمينة يسوع غالي القيمة_
_السماء لن تنسي اتعابك وسهرك وترحالك_
_وبذلك في خدماتك وشهامتك وكمالك_
_لم تكن أبا للمسيح بل اخذت اللقب الصريح_
_لا علي سبيل المديح بل تكريما لشخصك الخديم_
_سمعان حظا لحيظة بحمل الكلمة الازلية_
_وحملته انت كم مرة يالهذه النعم السنية_
_نلت كرامة الابوة وعظمك الرب بقوة_
_وارسل ملاكه يعلنك مصر تكون ملجاك_
_واصبحت الشخص المسئول لذا جاك الملاك مرسول_
_خذ الطفل وام النور والي مصر قم علي طول_
_لم يعين في مصر مكان فطافوها معك يا مقدام_
_وتبارك وادينا وجبل قسقام بالزيارة الفريدة المنال_
_مصر يا بختك يا هناك بالطفل يسوع لما جاك_
_راكبا سحابة خفيفة هي العذراء الام العفيفة_
_يوسف ظل يعمل نجار ويعول الصبية وابنها البار_
_حتي جاء الوحي بالعودة واتاه الملاك لثالث مرة_
_هكذا تم المكتوب من مصر دعوت ابني المحبوب_
_فالوقت في مصر قد طال والخطر مضي وزال_
_اطاع يوسف في الحال واسرح دابته وقال_
_يالهذه الاتعاب اللطيفة ارافق الاله وامه القديسة_
_ورجع مع العذراء والغلام الي الناصرة بسلام_
_والصبي ينمو في القامة ممتلئ نعمة وحكمة تامة_
_لذا نطوبك بالالحان ونسال توبة وغفران_
_من لدن الرب الديان الذى تجسد وصار انسان_
_وتطوبك كل العذارى السالكات بالبر والطهارة_
_يا من صرت منارة تضىء لجميع السهارى_
_تفسير اسمك فى افواه كل المؤمنين_
_الكل يقولون يا اله يوسف النجار اعنا اجمعين_
_*الترنيمة بتنسيق مختلف* _
_1- السلام ليوسف النجار_
_المَشهود له أنه بار_
_2- هو من نسل الأبرار_
_عينه الرب باقتدار_
_3- عَينه الرب و ائتمنه_
_عَصاته أظهرت علامة_
_4- فأخذ مريم الصبية_
_إلى بيته بكل حنية_
_5- ظنوها زوجة عادية_
_ففاضت نعمة سماوية_
_6- طوباك أيها البار_
_فيه أتت البشرى الهنية_
_7- الصبية حفظت في قلبها_
_و يوسف نظر بطنها_
_8- حقيقي هو بار_
_لكن الأمر جعله يحتار_
_9- الأمر يخص الفادي_
_يطمئنه بالحمل الإلهي_
_10- ها قد اقتنيت الحقل_
_به الجوهرة الثمينة_
_11- السماء لن تنسى أتعابك_
_و بذلك في خدماتك_
_12- لم تكن أباً للمسيح_
_لا على سبيل المَديح_
_13- سمعان حظا لحيظة_
_و حملته أنت كم مرة_
_14- نلت كرامة الأبوة_
_و أرسل ملاكه يُعلنك_
_15- و أصبحت الشخص المَسئول_
_خذ الطفل و أم النور_
_16- لم يعين في مصر مكان_
_و تبارك و ادينا وجبل قسقام_
_17- مصر يا بختكِ يا هناكِ_
_راكباً سحابة خفيفة_
_18- يوسف ظل يعمل نجار_
_حتى جاء الوحي بالعودة_
_19- هكذا تم المَكتوب_
_فالوقت في مصر قد طال_
_20- أطاع يوسف في الحال_
_يا لهذه الأتعاب اللطيفة_
_21- و رجع مع العذراء و الغلام_
_و الصبي ينمو في القامة_
_22- لذا نطوبك بالألحان_
_من لدن الرب الديان_
_23- و تطوبكِ كل العذارى_
_يا من صرت منارة_
_24- تفسير أسمك_
_الكل يقولون يا إله_
_خطيب العذراء المُختار_
_ذو الشيبة و الوقار_
_من عَشِرة داود المُختار_
_و خصه بكرامة و وقار_
_يكون خطيبأً لأمه_
_طارت شبه حمامة_
_البتول الطاهرة النقية_
_لتتميم المَشيئة الإلهية_
_و هي مُشتهية البتولية_
_في الناصرة و اليهودية_
_طوبي لبيتك المُختار_
_بميلاد فادي البشرية_
_بشارة ميلاد ربها_
_تحير و لم يَقل لها_
_كما شهدت عنه الأسفار_
_فلم يتركه أب الأنوار_
_لذا أرسل ملاك نوراني_
_فصاح ده مش استحقاقي_
_الذي يسبي العقل_
_يسوع غالي القيمة_
_و سهرك و ترحالك_
_و شهامتك و كمالك_
_بل أخذت اللقب صريح_
_بل تكريماً لشخصك الخدم_
_بحمل الكلمة الأزلية_
_يا لهذه النعم السنية_
_و عَظمك الرب بقوة_
_مصر تكون ملجأك_
_لذا جاك الملاك مَرسول_
_والي مصر قم على طول_
_فطافوها معك يا مقدام_
_بالزيارة الفريدة المنال_
_بالطفل يسوع لما جاك_
_هي العذراء الأم العفيفة_
_و يعول الصبية و أبنها البار_
_و أتاه الملاك لثالث مرة_
_من مصر دعوت أبني المَحبوب_
_و الخطر مضى و زال_
_و أسرج دابته و قال_
_أرفق الإله و أمه القديسة_
_إلى الناصرة بسلام_
_ممتلئ نعمة و حكمة تامة_
_و نسأل توبة و غفران_
_الذي تجسد و صار إنسان_
_السالكاتِ بالبر و الطهارة_
_تضيء لجميع السهارى_
_في أفواه كل المؤمنين_
_يوسف النجار أعنا أجمعين_
_آكسيوس آكسيوس آكسيوس _
_آفا يوسف بي هامشيت_
_____________ _________ ____
_* تذكار نياحة ماريوسف: 26 ابيب_​_



_
_



_
_



_
_



_
_



_
_



_
_



_
_



_
_



_
​ 

_تابع_​


----------



## كوك (1 أبريل 2009)

_

_
_

_
_
















__

_
_








__

_
_
























تابع_​


----------



## كوك (1 أبريل 2009)

_




















__

_
_

_
_

_
_




























تابع_​


----------



## كوك (1 أبريل 2009)

_

_
_

_
_



_
_

_
_



_
_



_
_



_
_



_
_



_
_



_
_



_
_



_
_

_
_

_
_

_
_تابع_​


----------



## كوك (1 أبريل 2009)

_

_
_






















__

_
_

_
_

_
_













__

_
_








_

_تابع_​


----------



## كوك (1 أبريل 2009)

_

_
_












































__

_
_

_
_

_


_تابع_​


----------



## كوك (1 أبريل 2009)

_

























_http://www.orsozox.com/forums/redirector.php?url=http://groups.yahoo.com/group/koral-3st/
http://www.orsozox.com/forums/redirector.php?url=http://groups.yahoo.com/group/koral-3st/
_




__

_
_




















_

_تابع_​


----------



## كوك (1 أبريل 2009)

صلو من اجلى


----------



## كوك (1 أبريل 2009)

_



_
_



_
_



_
_



_
_



_
_



_
_



_
_



_
_



_
_



_
_



_
_



_


_صلو من اجلى_​


----------



## الملك العقرب (1 أبريل 2009)

تسلم ايدك يوسف النجار كان قديس عظيم و من المؤمنين الاوليين ربنا ينفعنا بصلاواته


----------



## كوك (1 أبريل 2009)

الملك العقرب قال:


> تسلم ايدك يوسف النجار كان قديس عظيم و من المؤمنين الاوليين ربنا ينفعنا بصلاواته


 

_*شكرا جدا*_​ 
_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_​ 

_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 أبريل 2009)

*مجهود كبير وجميل جداا

شكرا ليك كوك

وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## كوك (1 أبريل 2009)

mikel coco قال:


> *مجهود كبير وجميل جداا​*
> 
> *شكرا ليك كوك*​
> 
> *وربنا يعوض تعبك*​


 
_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك*_

_*وربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## kalimooo (1 أبريل 2009)

رائع يا كوك

شكرااااااا 

ربنا يباركك


----------



## SALVATION (2 أبريل 2009)

_روعة يا كوك_
_بجد تسلم ايدك_
_بركة القديس العظيم تكون معنا دائما_
_ولالهنا المجد الدائم الى الابد_
_امين_​


----------



## كوك (3 أبريل 2009)

كليمو قال:


> رائع يا كوك
> 
> شكرااااااا
> 
> ربنا يباركك




*ميرسى جدا يا كليمو**  على مرورك*​ 

* وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## كوك (3 أبريل 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _روعة يا كوك_
> _بجد تسلم ايدك_
> _بركة القديس العظيم تكون معنا دائما_
> _ولالهنا المجد الدائم الى الابد_
> _امين_​





*ميرسى جدا يا تونى**  على مرورك*​ 

* وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 أبريل 2009)

راااااااااااائع يا كوك

بركه صلواته فلتكن معنا

اميـــــــــــن 

ميررررسى يا كوك
 
 ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## كوك (17 أبريل 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على مرورك

وربنا يبارك حياتك​*_


----------



## النهيسى (13 أكتوبر 2020)

رااائع جدا جدا جدا جدا


----------

